# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  I will never turn my nose up at eating rabbit again

## hunter308

Shot a couple of rabbits @muckos place on sunday night to blood the marlin model 60. The other half roasted them slowly last night and everyone in the house liked it heaps so I definitely have to get out for more rabbit hunts, picking the left over bits off the bones as I type  :Grin:

----------


## hunter270

First time trying rabbit, bit of a challenge to get off the bloody bone, but still good

----------


## gadgetman

They are good. I'll get ticked off by the troops if I don't bring any home.

----------


## veitnamcam

Stew them and all the meat falls off the bones

----------


## mucko

plenty more here to bowl over @hunter308 @hunter270

----------


## hunter308

> plenty more here to bowl over @hunter308 @hunter270


Too right mate we will be back out again to do some more bunny busting but I really do need to change that scope I have on the 22 at the moment

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Stew them and all the meat falls off the bones



Yep boil them in heavily salted n peppered water until the meat falls from the bones (2hrs)



Cover a Pizza base with cranberry/apricot sauce/jam, some Bri or cheese to taste and sliced spring onion

Arrange the soft meat around the pizza and drizzle a little more cranberry/apricot sauce on the meat

Cook/bake until ready

You will never have left over pizza  :Have A Nice Day: 

Its even nice cold if you have made two or three pizzas to take for work lunches, I saved for my first home by eating a diet of Rabbit/Goat and rice.

----------


## gadgetman

Smoked rabbit is good too.

----------


## hunter308

I actually want to try cooking some rabbit on my charcoal BBQ to get that smokey taste happening

----------


## hunter270

Mmmmmm smoked rabbit sounds delicious

----------


## Beaker

I have a bradley smoker, but no rabbits... Small issue. Might try and sort this issue over the small break ahead.

I'm picking wet brining first, then in the smoker?

----------


## Dundee

Never put one in a Hungi they are gross :Sick:   Crockpot slow cooked is the way or roast in the oven.

----------


## gadgetman

> I have a bradley smoker, but no rabbits... Small issue. Might try and sort this issue over the small break ahead.
> 
> I'm picking wet brining first, then in the smoker?


Yes, then a rub with brown sugar.

----------


## 10-Ring

I remember my mother telling me how you used to be able to buy rabbits at the butchers back in the 1930's & 40's.

----------


## Kamel

Boned out and minced, they make really good pies.  A few hours in a casserole during the winter with heaps of vegies.

----------


## JRW87

> Yep boil them in heavily salted n peppered water until the meat falls from the bones (2hrs)
> 
> 
> 
> Cover a Pizza base with cranberry/apricot sauce/jam, some Bri or cheese to taste and sliced spring onion
> 
> Arrange the soft meat around the pizza and drizzle a little more cranberry/apricot sauce on the meat
> 
> Cook/bake until ready
> ...


 Now that could be a recipe I could convince my inlaws to try, he likes to leave them in the paddocks for the hawks.

----------


## Mangle

Cut out scent glands, soak in salted water overnight, slowly casserole in cider.....simples !

----------


## kotuku

aye gadget in your case smoked with the .22 . :Wink:

----------


## northdude

slow roasted is the best way ive tried them

----------


## Carpe Diem

> I remember my mother telling me how you used to be able to buy rabbits at the butchers back in the 1930's & 40's.


Rabbits, Pheasant, Duck all available at my local butcher just down the road "Clarks Organic Butchery" in West coast road, Auckland. I also rate the butcher at Greenwood's corner in Mt Eden as he will break down, bone out a deer you've shot and are bringing home depending on your time available or inclination...

The only thing he asks is that its a relatively clean carcass without grass, sticks and shit in or on it, so he's got something to work with. Worth storing in the memory banks and both make great Sausages and salamis - particularly duck and black pepper is my personal fave!!!

----------


## keneff

I like to take  the meat off the bone smack it lightly with the kitchen hammer then crumb and fry it. Rabbit schnitzel. Swear it's luverly. Even the better half likes it

----------


## Dundee

Can't beat roast rabbit in the oven.


Dinner served

----------


## tiroatedson

> Can't beat roast rabbit in the oven.
> Attachment 42739
> Attachment 42740Attachment 42741
> Dinner served
> Attachment 42742Attachment 42743


Nooo....its Watties n rabbit ...;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Nooo....its Watties n rabbit ...;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw that,was to shocked to comment.sweet chili the way. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## madjon_

> Saw that,was to shocked to comment.sweet chili the way.


Solly,solly, that was with pussy.

----------


## Dundee

oi one plate had gravey :Grin:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

You heathen dundee..

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> oi one plate had gravey


As is only right and proper. Tomato sauce (even watties) on the meat would be an abomination before the eyes of god

----------


## EVILWAYZ

What temp do you guys roast a rabbit at and for how long roughly? keen to give it a go

----------


## Tahr

When I was a kid in a relatively poor house with no Dad, Mum used to pick up rabbits if we ran them over in the little Morris and they weren't too badly damaged. She used to cook them in a pressure cooker with rice.

----------


## Dundee

> What temp do you guys roast a rabbit at and for how long roughly? keen to give it a go


Same as a chicken what ever temp that is. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## quentin

I bone them out, and vacuum seal them before putting in the freezer. I get about 400 - 500gm of meat off each rabbit, so tend to be a really good size for a couple of meals.
I just substitute chicken in recipes with it. It takes on flavors like chicken does, so to the uninitiated it is just chicken.

----------


## kidmac42

I enjoy bunny back straps wrapped in streaky bacon, fryed in the pan then yumyum time

----------


## Pineapple

So took my first stab at serving up rabbit to the family. 

Poached pieces for 45mins in chicken stock, white wine and bay leaves.
Left to cool over night.

Next day dried them off dipped in egg and crumbed them, fried in oil until golden.

Went down a treat and my son even asked for more.

----------


## P38

I've been following the Scott Rea Projects for sometime now.

Here's a couple of his recipe's you may want to try

Boudin De Lapin



Bunny Burgers



Braised Young Rabbits



All are delicious.  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dan88

I tried the scott rea recipe with mustard and cream was fantastic

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

So the 2 I got the other night from the  kitchen window  where just laying there on the lawn and that's where they where going to stay.......then I thought bugger it I hate seeing stuff go to waste, I'm going to give this rabbit thing a go. Well just crumbed some back steaks, not bad, could be better, but i think it was more down to my cooking skills or lack off. Looking forward to having another go with it soon.

----------


## MB

Against all advice, I put the saddle from a freshly shot young rabbit on the BBQ and it was great, neither tough nor too gamey. For the rest, we followed this recipe to the letter and it was lovely!

Slow-cooked rabbit stew | BBC Good Food

----------

